# Searching for Model maker of Classic liners



## brandane (Jun 16, 2004)

Can anyone assist with name of Company or private model maker of Classic liners - I am particularly interested in passenger liners of the Shaw Savill Line. I am New Zealand based but one of our Shaw Savill Society members in Australia is interested in model of Southern Cross. I am interested in models of Northern Star and Arawa (1969). If anyone can assist - I would love to hear from you.

Jamie (Auckland NZ)


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

*Southern Cross*

Hi Jamie. I have, as you know the large model of the Cross, still uncompleted. Would the Aussie member be interested in this?


----------



## rstimaru (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Ya You could try classic ship collection in Holland i don,t have there e-mail any more but if you hunt around i am sure it will turn up


----------



## Duncan Robinson (Jun 28, 2005)

*Try Here*

FOR A 1/1200 EXAMPLE THERE IS NO BETTER SUPPLIER THAN WIEDLING.
http://www.wiedling.de/


----------



## falconer (Apr 30, 2006)

try www.shipmodels.co.nz


----------



## falconer (Apr 30, 2006)

try www.shipmodels.co.nz


----------



## Asturias (Mar 8, 2008)

This response is belated, but Global Transport Collectibles:

http://www.gtrans.com.au/product.php?id=187

might be able to help. I found this reference to a model of the SS Asturias when researching for my site www.ssasturias.net

regards, Vicki Doherty, Melbourne Aus


----------



## arfabuck (Dec 11, 2008)

Have you tried Dick Hopper in Auckland? He has built some beautiful Union castle liners and maybe the Southern Cross too IIRC

[email protected]

Art
Waiuku


----------



## lurline (Jan 8, 2007)

i built classic liner
only paper!!!!!!!!!


----------

